# Pictures of Saffi's first walk



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

The last one is at a restaurant afterwards - she slept for three hours


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What great photos! I bet she just loved her first walk! How did you feel unclipping the lead, I know when I did it I had a little moment of panick thinking that Bertie would run off but he didn't 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Bless her, it's lovely when you can take them out. I really enjoy taking Rufus to new places all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos Turi  x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah you forget how small they are when they are that young! Such a sweetie! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so so so adorable


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Aww bless her  and looks a nice first walk too!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah bet she loved it and having a sniff at all the different smells! It's great when you can get out at last!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay, well done Saffi. Bet she had a wonderful time. 
Looking forward to meeting her in person next Sunday at the Poo Fest


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is truly gorgeous


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well done guys, the first walk and off lead too...fab


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely comments 

Saffi started daycare today. She was picked up by a lovely girl called Kim who has a huge Weimaraner called Charlie who, as soon as he saw Saffi, started reaching in for a snog .I think she'll have a brilliant day!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww how cute... enjoy your first day at puppy school Saffi, I bet she'll have a blast!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bet she will have a lovely time, she is doing so well. I expect she will sleep well tonight.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

To be honest Saffi is a bit of a dream when it comes to sleep. We settles in her crate at 9.30pm. I take her out for her last wee at 10pm. We go downstairs at around 6.45am. I know she’ll be awake because I can hear the cats yowling and pacing for their food. We go in, pet the cats and put their food out and then let her out. The first couple of times we did this she barked but now she seems to have accepted it.


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Very brave to let her off first walk! We didn't let Monty off for a while!

Really looking forward to Sunday. Hoping there will be enough parking for us all as so many are coming!


----------

